# Locations in the Abyss



## BOZ (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought of another theme to exploit.  

Now, I'm not looking for a list of Abyssal *layers* - we've got that well-established already.  (though a notation should be made of where individual layers are described in books)

What I want to see is a notation of *location, location, location!*  you know, places that can be found somewhere within the vast plane.  You know, a demon lord's fortress, the location of a famous battle, the capital city of a god's realm, etc.

I took the trouble of digging out a few obvious locales from the Planes of Chaos boxed set (IMO, one of the best features of Planescape was the way it fleshed out planar locations...), so the rest of you all can pull up some other stuff from other places, obscure or not-so.  


The Plain of Infinite Portals (Planes of Chaos, Travelogue, p 10)

Zrintor the Viper Forest (Planes of Chaos, Travelogue, p 13)

Naratyr, the City of the Dead (Planes of Chaos, Travelogue, p 14)

Various Planar Layers: Realm of a Million Eyes, Phantom Plane, Twelvetrees, Blood Tor, Iron Wastes, Lolth's Web (The Demonweb Pits), Smaragd, Gaping Maw, Rotting Plain, Shedaklah, Durao, Sulfanorum, Worm Realm, Woeful Escarand, Yeenoghu's Realm (here unnamed), Prison of the Mad God, Caverns of the Skull (Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, p 20-23)

The Plain of Infinite Portals (again; Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, p 23-24)

Broken Reach (Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, p 25)

The Ship of Chaos (Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, p 26)

Azzagrat (Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, p 26-28)

Thanatos, the Belly of Death (Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, p 29-31)

Plains of Gallenshu (Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, p 31-32)

Torremor (Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, p 32-33)


----------



## Shade (Nov 3, 2005)

Lord's Rook (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Pazuzu)

Athawyn (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

The Blood Dunes (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

Bonepus (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

Deathroot Woods (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

The Demon's Teeth (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

The Drooling Jungle (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

The Flensers (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

The Forever Gash (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

Harrowfen (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

The Hollow Sea (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

Karantis (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

Karugoza (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

Magghat (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

The Red Rapture (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

Scarwood (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

The Spiral of Ugudenk (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

Uanthur (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)

Zoragmelok (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu)


----------



## Erik Mona (Nov 3, 2005)

Check "For Duty and Deity" for several locations in Azzagrat.

--Erik


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 3, 2005)

Site name - layer located on - (source)


The Whispering Gates - 348th layer of the Abyss - (Hellbound: The Blood War)

The Fortress of Indifference aka Taelae Mirrimbar - 348th layer of the Abyss - (HtBW)

Carroristo (Tanar'ri fortress) - 499 layer of the Abyss, also named Carroristo - (HtBW)

[Most of the large number of sites in the book are set in Carceri, the Waste, and Gehenna, as these tend to see Blood War battles with a higher frequency than the Abyss and Baator proper]


----------



## BOZ (Nov 4, 2005)

i was flipping through that source, and yes i noticed that most of the locations given were in Carceri and Genenna.  if i were studying rather than skimming, i might have noticed the above locations.


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 4, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i was flipping through that source, and yes i noticed that most of the locations given were in Carceri and Genenna.  if i were studying rather than skimming, i might have noticed the above locations.




I'm almost certain that there are more Abyssal locations peppered throughout the text. I really only skimmed over the portions relating to famous or pivotal battles, and the Abyssal portion of 'Squaring the Circle'.

And I just found some more actually:

Fortress of Gallowshill - Layer 13, Blood Tor  (HBtBW) Fortress of a Maralith general, sister to the maralith who died during a specific Baatezu attack, with celestial and yugoloth involvement, as described elsewhere in the text.

Tower of Illssender - Layer 313 (HBtBW). Where the Balor Illssender imprisons a Molydeus, daily dripping acid into its eyes to blind and maim it, but ensures that it stays alive in order for him to continue using the captive Molydeus' axe.


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 4, 2005)

LAYER 1: PLAIN OF INFINITE PORTALS 
    IT: Broken Reach (Planes of Chaos)
    IT: Mithrengo (Planes of Chaos)
    IT: Raazorforge (In The Abyss)
    IT: Styros (Planes of Chaos)
    RT: Gallowsgate (ruled by Jaranda)

IT: The Fortress of the Fallen Stair (The Great Modron March)
Si: Lakes of Molten Iron (Manual of the Planes)
    Si: Ferrug (Manual of the Planes)

Si: Tower of Chiryn (Well of Worlds)
Planar Path: The Styx

LAYER 12: TWELVETREES
    Si: Ship of Chaos (In The Abyss)

LAYER 13: BLOOD TOR (Beshaba and Umberlee's realms; F&A)
    Si: Gallowshill, the Fortress of Taramanda (Hellbound)
Much more on Beshaba's realm in _Tymora's Luck_

LAYER 23: IRON WASTES (Kostchtchie's realm)
(Some info in Throne of Bloodstone and Frostfell)

LAYERS 45, 46 AND 47: AZZAGRAT (TRIPLE REALM) (Graz'zt's realm; For Duty and Deity)

    RT: Argent Palace
    RT: Zelatar
    Si: Zrintor, the Viper Forest
    Si: The River of Salt
    RT: Samora
    Si: The Counting House
    Planar path: King's Road 

LAYER 66: THE DEMONWEB (Lolth's, Selvetarm's, and Keptolo's realm)
   Si: Widow's Walk (Planar Handbook)
(Much more in Q1)
Re: Kiaransali's realm (Dragon #298)
Re: Keptolo's realm (Dragon #298)
Re: Selvetarm's realm (Demihuman Deities)
Si: Gate to aranea caves (Dungeon #84)
Si: Husk party (Dungeon #84)
Si: Countess ullistrin's Resting Place (Dungeon #84)
Si: Render's Den (Dungeon #84)
Si: Yurganthaor's (a nalfeshnee) lair (Dungeon #84)
Si: Temple of Laveth (Dungeon #84)
Si: Doomed Crew (Dungeon #84)
Si: Gate to conquered material world (Dungeon #84)
Si: Abyssal Clock (Dungeon #84)
Si: Demonweb Pits (Dungeon #84)
(Much more in recent Spider Queen novels for FR, I assume)


----------



## BOZ (Nov 4, 2005)

kickass!  that's just what i wanted to see.  

any more takers?


----------



## BOZ (Nov 4, 2005)

since Shade got the first two Demonomicon articles, some notes from Zugg's article:

Shedaklah, the Slime Pits is "situated between two sluggish branches of the River Styx".  Two locations therein are noted: The Gasping Crater and Zuggtmoy's Palace.


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 4, 2005)

The Course of the River Styx

Besides the Plain of Infinite Portals (where it runs in trickles near the town of Styros), I have the Styx listed as flowing layer 4, the Grand Abyss, endlessly down the chasm (this may be screed); a tendril of the Styx reaches the fifth layer, Wormblood (according to the 3e Manual of the Planes); into a layer known as the Abyssian Ocean (mentioned in H4, Throne of Bloodstone), where all the water is Styx water. If it flows through Gaping Maw, Demogorgon's layer, it doesn't dominate it. I would also expect it to flow through Blood Tor (Umberlee's realm in layer 13) and Smaragd. The River Styx definitely flows through Durao (number 274 by the Guvners' count), where the tanar'ri armies use the port there to move their ships throughout the other lower planes; it also travels through Thanatos, where it touches both Naratyr and Lachrymosa, the Cauldron of Tears. Corporeal undead are often lashed together to creat grotesque ships used to travel from one city to the other. It taints the mud of Zuggtmoy's realm in Shedaklah, #222, granting it the same terrible power as the river itself. The river How Nai-ho in Feng-Tu, layer 300, is a branch of the Styx.

There are certainly other layers it touches, but that's all the official ones I have written down. The Abyss has many other rivers, such as the River of Salt that flows through the three layers of Graz'zt's realm, the Pyriphlegethon that flows through many of the hotter layers and Thanatos (noted in Throne of Bloodstone, though not by that name), and the River of Worms in Tarnhem's former domain. 

LAYER 74: SMARAGD (Merrshaulk and Ramenos' realms)
    Re: The Viper Pit (Sseth's realm; P&P)
Re: Merrshaulk's realm (Planes of Chaos)
Re: Ramenos' realm (Planes of Chaos)
    Si: The Silent Temple (Planar Handbook)

LAYER 88: THE GAPING MAW (BRINE FLATS) (Demogorgon's realm)
Si: Abysm (Demogorgon's palace)
Planar Path: The Styx

LAYER 89(?): DEMOGORGON'S JUNGLE REALM (H4): Throne of Bloodstone
RT: The City of All Demons

LAYER 113: THANATOS (Orcus' realm, formally Kiaransalee's realm, formerly Orcus' realm)
    Si: Desert of Bone Meal (1st edition Manual of the Planes)
    Si: Lake of Fire (H4: Throne of Bloodstone)
    Planar path: River Pyriphlegethon 
    Planar path: River Styx
    Si: Valley of Crypt Things (H4)
    Si: Skeletal Mountain (H4)
    RT: City of Liches (H4)
    RT: City of the Zombies (H4)
    RT: Forbidden Citadel (H4)
    Si: Ruins of Orcusgate (H4)
    Si: The Great Mazes (H4)
    RT: Naratyr, City of the Dead (Planes of Chaos)
    Si: Calciniferous Palace (1e Manual of the Planes)
    RT: Lachrymosa, the Cauldron of Tears (Planes of Chaos)
    RT: City of Straight Curves (H4)
    RT: The Bucking City (H4)
    RT: The Flickering City (H4)
    RT: City of Fire (H4)
    RT: City of Ice (H4)

LAYER 222: SHEDAKLAH (THE SLIME PITS) (Jubilex's and Zuggtmoy's realms)
Si: Juiblex's Grasp (Planar Handbook)
Planar Path: River Styx
Si: The Gasping Crater (Demonomicon of Iggwilv)
RT: Zuggtmoy's Palace (Demonomicon of Iggwilv)
Si: The drain, what Fluffy goes down (Castle Greyhawk)

LAYER 300: FENG-TU (Tou Mu and Lu Yueh's realm, 1st edition Manual of the Planes, 1st edition Deities & Demigods - number not official)
    RT: Feng-Tu, City of Disease and Madness
    Si: Keui-Men-Kuan, Gate of the Demons
    Si: How Nai-ho (river)

LAYER 313: UNNAMED
    Si: Illssender's Tower (Hellbound)

LAYER 348: UNNAMED (Formerly Thralhavoc's realm)
    Si: Taelec Mirrimbar, the Fortress of Indifference (Tapheon's stronghold; Hellbound)
Si: The Whispering Gates (Hellbound)

LAYER/REALM 377: PLAINS OF GALLENSHU (Armanite realm - Planes of Chaos)
    * RT: Blackmane (one of twenty-four stable-towns in the layer)
    * RT: Oxblood (also a stable-town)
    * RT: Amber
    * RT: Basalt
    * RT: Boneshard
    * RT: Clay
    * RT: Cold Iron
    * RT: Dark Spring
    * RT: Grey Glass
    * RT: Jade
    * RT: Mageblood
    * RT: Maroon
    * RT: Obsidian
    * RT: Ochre
    * RT: Purpure
    * RT: Silver Spike
    * RT: Steelshank
Si: Ruins of varrangoin civilization

LAYER 400: WOEFUL ESCARAND (nalfeshnee realm)
    Si: The Mountain of Woe (PSMC1)
Si: The Pits of Depair ( PSMC1)

LAYER 403: THE RAINLESS WASTE
    IT: Mal Arundak, the City of Confusion (Fallen archon realm; FoE)

LAYER 489: NOISOME VALE (Tarnhem's realm; deserted; Dungeon Builder's Guidebook)
Si: Tarnhem's Manor (Note: Tarnhem is currently allied with his son, the demilich Acererak)
Si: The River of Worms

LAYER 499: CARRORISTO (Hellbound)
    Si: The Iron Fortress of Carroristo (Hellbound)

LAYER 503: TORREMOR (LAYER OF FLIES) (Pazrael's realm)
    Si: Onstrakker's Nest (Planes of Chaos)
Si: Lord's Rook (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Pazuzu)

LAYER 600: ENDLESS MAZE (Baphomet's Realm)
Si: Tower of Pale Night
(See also Throne of Bloodstone)

LAYER 566: SOULFREEZE
Si: Gateway to Paraelemental Ice (The Inner Planes Sourcebook)

WANDERING LAYER: DEMONWING (Demogorgon's former realm; uncatalogued; A Paladin in Hell)


----------



## Zappo (Nov 4, 2005)

This is an immense list of Abyssal locations:

http://www.geocities.com/ripvanwormer/theabyss.html


----------



## BOZ (Nov 4, 2005)

he probably copied his posts from that page, because, well... he wrote it in the first place.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 5, 2005)

Locations described in the 3E Manual of the Planes p 101-103 (some listed above, repeating here since that's how I typed it) 

Plain of Infinite Portals (also Broken Reach and Ferrug)
Azzagrat (also Zelatar)
Thanatos (also Naratyr)

Layers: Realm of a Million Eyes, Ice Wastes, Demonweb Pits, Smargard, Abysm, Slime Pits, Fortress of Indifference, Noisome Vale


Book of Vile Darkness briefly described the realms of the five major demon princes: Demogorgon (p125, his palace Abysm and his fortress Ungorth Reddik), 
Graz'zt (p 131, capital city Zelatar and his Argent Palace),
Juiblex (p 134, no real details on the Slime Pits),
Orcus (p 137, fortress-city Naratyr mentioned),
Yeenoghu (p141, his layer mentioned as well as the layer controlled by his vassal, King of the Ghouls) 


1E Manual of the Planes (p101-103):
mention is made here that the inhabitants of Gladsheim (Ysgard now) call the Abyss "Demonholme" and those of Arvandor (the elven realm on Arborea) call the Abyss "Jurgarten" (misshapen lands).
The first plane of the Abyss is given a few different names: Pazunia (because he is commonly found there), the Plains of Infinite Portals, and the Palace of 1,000 Closets, and is described therein.

The realms of each demon lord existing at the time (Orcus, Demogorgon, Yeenoghu, Juiblex, Lolth, Baphomet, Fraz-Urb'luu, Graz'zt, Kostchtchie, Pazuzu, and Zuggtmoy) are discussed briefly.  Some notations (though things have been clarified, expanded, or changed over time):
"The Realm of Demogorgon spans several layers..."  well, obviously the 88th layer (Gaping Maw, Brine Flats) is his main home.  Rip mentions above his Jungle Realm from H4 Throne of Bloodstone (though this could just be an older description for the same plane), and Demonwing the wandering layer from A Paladin in Hell.  Undoubtedly, "several" leaves room for a few more bases...
Kostchtchie does not dominate his whole layer, but his hatred "spans the layers of the Abyss".
"Zuggtmoy has several realms scattered among a number of layers..." though presumably this came to an end while she was imprisoned, and was stuck sharing a layer with Juiblex?  Of course, what once was can always be again...

even briefer mention is made of some gods on the Abyss, such as Vaprak, Laogzed, and Urdlen. Feng-Tu, the realm of Tou Mu and Lu Yueh is described, as well as the layer of Kali.


----------



## grodog (Nov 5, 2005)

There were lots of courts/residences/locations for CE gods listed out in the 1e D&DG as well as Roger E. Moore's various gods of the demi-humans/humanoids articles from Dragon, which would probably be worth a look (although Roger's work was probably later adopted into various 2e books like DemiHuman Deities, etc.).


----------



## BOZ (Nov 6, 2005)

and Monster Mythology.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 7, 2005)

Several years back I DMed an epic module set in the Forgotten Realms Orient, that had the climax battle taking place in the Abyss on the *298th level (Plane of Disease).* I used that level because it was near the 300th level, which is ruled by Oriental deities.   I included a massive city of the dead ruled by an overlord.   The link is as follows (the Abyss battle being Chapters 76 to 84):

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=28642


----------



## Zappo (Nov 7, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> he probably copied his posts from that page, because, well... he wrote it in the first place.



Heh, I suspected so. But it is worth the time to check out the entire page.

The Abyssal Campaign (link in my sig) has a lot of locations I invented, and lots of additional details on preexisting ones.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 7, 2005)

1801th layer (Wizards of the Coast, Inc. 1801 Lind Ave. SW Renton, WA 98055)


----------



## BOZ (Nov 7, 2005)

would you still say that if they discontinued 3E and brought back OD&D(1975) and insisted that it was the one true game, and that all other editions are pale by comparison?


----------



## Severion (Nov 9, 2005)

" LAYER 390: THE HINGED PLAIN (THE CLAP) (I) [*] "

Not entirely on topic, but i've always wanted to send a party here for one last adventure.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 9, 2005)

how unfortunate for them!


----------



## jasper (Nov 10, 2005)

Level 33 Tucker's Hot dogs. A small shop were demons and adventurers can rest relax and eat hot dogs. Poodles, shepards, chins, pugs, etc St beardnards cost a little extra.
Is this what you want?


----------



## Zappo (Nov 10, 2005)

Severion said:
			
		

> " LAYER 390: THE HINGED PLAIN (THE CLAP) (I) [*] "
> 
> Not entirely on topic, but i've always wanted to send a party here for one last adventure.



What's in that layer? Hinges? Claps?


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 10, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> What's in that layer? Hinges? Claps?




No one knows for sure, as it was never detailed, but we assume there are a few giant hinges and the entire layer folds up and smashes everything in it flat with a behemoth clapping sound like a book being slammed shut. Then it unfolds and it waits for new victims to come in.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 10, 2005)

yikes!  so that's what they mean when people say they "got the clap"!


----------



## Erik Mona (Nov 23, 2005)

Can someone with a handy copy of H4 give me a quick run-down of the following locales:

Thanatos: City of Straight Curves
Gaping Maw: Demon City

Thanks!

--Erik Mona


----------



## Zappo (Nov 23, 2005)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> No one knows for sure, as it was never detailed, but we assume there are a few giant hinges and the entire layer folds up and smashes everything in it flat with a behemoth clapping sound like a book being slammed shut. Then it unfolds and it waits for new victims to come in.



What's the source for this idea? Ah, doesn't matter, I'm stealing it anyway.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 23, 2005)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> Thanatos: City of Straight Curves




page 75:

"14. City of Straight Curves
The appearance of this city is tremendously deceptive. Where avenues and buildings seem to be straight, everything actually twists around. Travel in a line will nearly always bring the character back to his point of origin. In addition, the distortion changes constantly, so a path that works one way will not return to the starting point if travel is reversed. This city is ruled by a powerful lich with a bodyguard of death knights."


----------



## BOZ (Nov 23, 2005)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> Gaping Maw: Demon City




p35

"D. Demon City: The Palace of Demogorgon rises several miles high in the center of a great city occupied by over 100,000 demons of all types. The demons do not attack. For every six turns (one hour) spent in the city, each PC is drained of one life-level (no saving throw)."


----------



## Erik Mona (Nov 24, 2005)

Gotta love that H4.

Thanks, Boz.

--Erik


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 24, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> What's the source for this idea?




The Mimir's concordance of Abyssal layers: http://geocities.com/athens/7117/planes/abyss/index.html


----------



## Clueless (Nov 24, 2005)

*thread touch* Just so I can keep track of this one as well.
I do believe I'll be compiling this information over for planewalker sometime as an article or two (or fifty) - unless I can convince some of you folks to do the work for me.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 25, 2005)

cool, i hope my contributions have been useful.    and don't forget to check out my "Demonic Lore" and "Named Demons" threads.


----------



## Ripzerai (Dec 4, 2005)

I believe it was simply called Yeenoghu's Realm in early Planescape products, and the name Seeping Woods only appeared in On Hallowed Ground. 

"Salted Wound" is, of course, a placeholder name from the Mimir, not an official one (though Doresain does officially have a layer).


----------



## Ripzerai (Dec 4, 2005)

I meant this to be a reply to something Boz said in the Abyssal Lore thread. I'm not sure how I ended up replying here instead. 

Oh, well; it's vaguely appropriate.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 5, 2005)

yes it is, so i can't complain.


----------



## Clueless (Dec 7, 2005)

Ahoi - can I get a link to that named demons thread?


----------



## BOZ (Dec 7, 2005)

my bad!



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> check out my "Demonic Lore" and "Named Demons" threads.


----------



## Clueless (Dec 7, 2005)

And - while we're at it. Your turn to check something out:  PDF summarizing the Locations of this Thread 

Ideally I'd like ot make this into as useful a suplement as the God's List that we host is. So I'd like some information from some of the folks on this thread regarding what needs to be summarized. I'm assuming:

1) The sources for each location
2) The 'address' of the Location as Plane, Layer, Realm, Name of Location
3) A short description of what it's about and/or who it's connected to

Should I arrange this Alphabetically or by Planar Layer? Thoughts?


----------



## BOZ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'll be *quite happy* to do that, but it will have to wait until tomorrow evening at the earliest.  my place of employment has decided to block planewalker (but not enworld - explain the logic there), and tonight is game night! 

i would list it alphabetically by plane, and then numerically by layer the way Planescape's back-of-the-map indexes did.


----------



## Clueless (Dec 7, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> My place of employment has decided to block planewalker (but not enworld - explain the logic there)




*gasp* The Heathans! Thats ok - it's not like I'm patient or anything...  sides, I'm busily converting another of your threads into a PDF summary....


----------



## BOZ (Dec 7, 2005)

excellent - muhahahahahaha!


----------



## Clueless (Dec 12, 2005)

¬.¬ ... *sneaky bumpity*


----------



## BOZ (Dec 13, 2005)

so noted!    hopefully i can find some time to help you out during my busy vacation from work.


----------



## Ripzerai (Dec 14, 2005)

_Teotli Itic _designates nine layers of the Abyss known to the people of Maztica (and it comes from the Maztica boxed set). The Matican gods Zaltec and Tezca spend time here, and Chaotic Evil Maztican souls end up here after they die.

They include:
1. A desert layer
2. A glacial layer
3. A airy void
4. A limbo-like maelstrom
5. A rocky volcanic layer
6. An underground layer
7. A water layer
8. A Material Plane-like layer
9. A layer that appears Prime-like but is filled with secret poison and treachery


----------



## Clueless (Dec 14, 2005)

Do they list a layer number for them?


----------



## Ripzerai (Dec 14, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Do they list a layer number for them?




Nope. They might even just be god-claimed realms in already numbered layers.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 15, 2005)

ooh, that's a nice "deep cut"


----------



## BOZ (May 10, 2006)

*raise thread*!

just curious how many of these locations made it into FC1.  

with a whole chapter devoted to Abyssal locations, i think a lot of it will be in there!


----------



## sckeener (May 10, 2006)

Clueless said:
			
		

> And - while we're at it. Your turn to check something out:  PDF summarizing the Locations of this Thread




The link didn't work for me and I couldn't find it in the downloads section.  Does anyone have a link?

Thanks


----------



## Erik Mona (May 11, 2006)

This thread is going to have about a trillion new entries in about two months.

--Erik


----------



## BOZ (May 11, 2006)

LoL!


----------



## sckeener (May 13, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> This thread is going to have about a trillion new entries in about two months.




 I'm laughing, but that has been on my mind a great deal lately!  

I'm been thinking about it...if we continued on after your wonderful tome of demonic lore comes out, we'd be rewriting the book....

In the interest of not duplicating work, the _Fiendish Codex I: Hordes of the Abyss_ should be the base, the holy text of the disciples of the forgotten D&D lore.  Everything that isn't in there that does not conflict needs to be documented in the thread or maybe a wiki (in the vein of the Demon Names Wiki)

Speaking of Wiki-s....I guess the following are really going to change in a month!

Baphomet
Demogorgon
Fraz-Urb'luu
Graz'zt
Juiblex
Kostchtchie
Lolth
Orcus
Pale Night
Pazuzu
Sess'innek
Yeenoghu
Zuggtmoy​
To quote the May previews on WotC site about FC1:
THE DEFINITIVE SOURCE

If you have been tainted by earlier explorations into demonic lore, rest assured that Fiendish Codex I: Hordes of the Abyss is the definitive Dungeons & Dragons v.3.5 book on the subject. The material contained in this tome updates earlier material, drawing from earlier sources freely and eliminating contradictions. If you have used earlier sources and you find lore in those books that contradicts Fiendish Codex . . . well, demons are known for spreading misinformation. Use the material that works best for your campaign -- but be aware that future D&D works will rely on Fiendish Codex I for the definitive answers to Abyssal questions.​


----------



## Clueless (May 13, 2006)

Planewalker's Encyclopedia of the Planes is certainly going to have a heck of a time keeping  up with the change.  Much less the Locations file.

Hey BOZ, did you ever find the time to help expand on the list that you had?


----------



## Clueless (May 13, 2006)

sckeener said:
			
		

> The link didn't work for me and I couldn't find it in the downloads section.  Does anyone have a link?
> Thanks




Give me a moment and I'll go track it down again - it looks like the file may have gotten moved. Ok, corrected: http://www.planewalker.com/downloads/abysslayers/abyss-locations.pdf


----------



## sckeener (May 13, 2006)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Give me a moment and I'll go track it down again - it looks like the file may have gotten moved. Ok, corrected: http://www.planewalker.com/downloads/abysslayers/abyss-locations.pdf




Worked like a charm.  thanks Clueless!


----------



## Clueless (May 13, 2006)

No prob.  It's sorely out of date (and soon to be more out of date I believe) but I'll get the time this summer to get it caught back up with any luck. Once it's caught back up I'll put it up on the actual downloads / searchable section like the other things are.


----------



## Erik Mona (May 13, 2006)

If you guys like hunting for easter eggs, you're going to go ape over the Abyss section of this book. I'm interested to see how many of them people find and how many of them languish in obscurity outside my diseased mind. 

--Erik


----------



## Shemeska (May 13, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> If you guys like hunting for easter eggs, you're going to go ape over the Abyss section of this book. I'm interested to see how many of them people find and how many of them languish in obscurity outside my diseased mind.
> 
> --Erik




I have the book pre-ordered at my FLGS, so hopefully I can take up the egg hunt, so to speak, as soon as the book is out. I'll probably do a formal review of the book, given how high my expectations have gotten.


----------



## Clueless (May 13, 2006)

We'll see if I can recruit you to help with the locations project while yer hunting eggs. *grins widely at the loth*


----------



## sckeener (May 13, 2006)

Clueless said:
			
		

> No prob.  It's sorely out of date (and soon to be more out of date I believe) but I'll get the time this summer to get it caught back up with any luck. Once it's caught back up I'll put it up on the actual downloads / searchable section like the other things are.




I'm debating waiting (for FC1) vs jumping on this now.  I'm thinking I'm going to take your pdf and switch it to a spreadsheet.  I'm thinking Source book, Layer, site name, page#, brief description for the columns.  I think for brief descriptions I'm going to leave it like a climate/environment list...such as forest, hills, cold, swamp, fortress, etc....that way I can sort by layer or look up environments if I need for my adventure to work with x environment....

I'll post when I finish...
=)

I've got nothing better to do...I'm currently between gaming groups...

Aside)  If anyone needs another player or DM in the Houston area, drop me a line.


----------



## BOZ (May 15, 2006)

sckeener said:
			
		

> Speaking of Wiki-s....I guess the following are really going to change in a month!
> 
> Baphomet
> Demogorgon
> ...




thanks.    i wrote, or contributed heavily, to most of those.  and a lot of other similar things on wikipedia.    lately, i've been filling in the ranks of D&D monsters...



			
				Clueless said:
			
		

> Hey BOZ, did you ever find the time to help expand on the list that you had?




nope, sorry... and i'm not likely to find the time anytime soon, either.


----------

